# Looking for advice 50/200 vs. 83/200



## floatsom (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello,

I am new to fishing and recently purchased a Depth \Sounder/GPS/Plotter to put on my recently purchased boat. The item I need advice on is the transducer. The unit I bought came with a 83/200 transducer. I intend to bottom fish offshore and also do some trolling. My question is do I need a 50/200 to effectively do this, or is that only needed for very deep water? Any help you could give me would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

floatsom said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to fishing and recently purchased a Depth \Sounder/GPS/Plotter to put on my recently purchased boat. The item I need advice on is the transducer. The unit I bought came with a 83/200 transducer. I intend to bottom fish offshore and also do some trolling. My question is do I need a 50/200 to effectively do this, or is that only needed for very deep water? Any help you could give me would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


You will be fine. More than likely the unit you have is only capable of 600W (assuming since its a all in one unit) With the 83 you will loose some ability to see bottom over the 50KHZ(due to cone angle), but you should still be able to read bottom down to 7-800ft(again assuming based on your unit). 

d-a


----------



## floatsom (Nov 23, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks, for the reply. The unit I bought has 1000 watts RMS, and 8000 Peak to Peak. I bought it with the intention of buying the 50/200 optional transducer. I then found out that the mount is through hull, and cost 1/3 the price of the unit. So it is a relief to know what I have will be sufficient.


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

floatsom said:


> Thanks, for the reply. The unit I bought has 1000 watts RMS, and 8000 Peak to Peak. I bought it with the intention of buying the 50/200 optional transducer. I then found out that the mount is through hull, and cost 1/3 the price of the unit. So it is a relief to know what I have will be sufficient.


Your money is generally best spent on a quality transducer, Its what picks up all the little subtleties in the water and bottom. The head unit only interprets them. With that being said, I wouldn't buy another transducer until I tried the included one and determined if it will do what you want. The industry standard according to airmar is a 600w ducer. 

I would imagine though that the included ducer is at best 600w. You can get a 1KW transom mount and an in hull mount. Both are in the $700 range though. 

The 83khz will give you a wider cone than the 50khz so you actually see more area under the boat(its proportional to the depth). I hardley ever use my low Frequency when im fishing less than 300ft.


d-a


----------

